# Whipping Soap ..I did it by accident



## pops1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been trying and trying to do a whipped soap frosting and l have some terrible results and lots of wasted soap.
Tonight l was watching the weather forecast(hoping we aren't going to hit 40 this week) and mixing up a small batch of soap with some mica.I was concentrating on the TV not on what l was doing and lol and behold when l came back to the real world l had created perfect whipped soap all with a small whisk and jug.Only trouble is it was for the topping for some duckie soaps so it was bright blue with sparkles and l had nothing l could put it on before it got hard so it had to be remelted but what a sense of achievement .


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

Yay!
At least you know you can do it if you want to!
I always wondered if it can be done with MP.


----------



## ukihunter (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello Pops1,

Did you add anything else to your MP soap (aside from mica) before whipping?  I am waiting for my soap to try this!


----------



## pops1 (Nov 27, 2009)

I actually only had the mica and soap base when l mixed it but l have seen a recipe to try which used
 4 oz of soap base ,2 tablespoons of liquid soap ,a few drops of colorant and fragrance Oil.
Using a whisk or hand mixer,beat mixture until it forms soft peaks.
This one looks like its a lot fluffier than mine.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 11, 2010)

You can make whipped soap with m&P soaps?  OMG!  This is cool.  I thought I was going to have to buy it from a distrubutor.  This is cool.  Does anyone have a video.  I wouldn't mind seeing this.


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2010)

tbaby_8 said:
			
		

> You can make whipped soap with m&P soaps?  OMG!  This is cool.  I thought I was going to have to buy it from a distrubutor.  This is cool.  Does anyone have a video.  I wouldn't mind seeing this.



lol


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 11, 2010)

Can  you tell I'm new?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a really nice base available at soapgoods.com called natural clear. It does have a mild yellow cast, but I have never worked with a base that stayed liquid or aqueous at such low temps.  You can whip it, suspend bubbles or mingle colors together pretty effectively with some practice.
It takes a bit more patience to wait for it to set up, but can be quite rewarding.  I have only used this for a few weeks now and although there is no sweating on anything I have made yet, we will see what the humid months of summer bring tho...


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL. What a pleasant surprise. I can just see you in a panic w/o jars to put it in.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Summer update:  Stephensons Natural Clear sweats quite nicely when exposed to humid air - not really a big surprise with a 'natural clear'

All my wrapped or bagged samples look fine, but I left some out on a tray to see what would happen overnight, by morning they were covered.


----------



## MrsLewis2B (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi 

I'm very new to this and I'm after some advise and help!  I'm making cupcake favours for my wedding which is in only 3 weeks time.

I've bought melt and pour ready fagranced and coloured bases, have my silicone cupcake cases ready!

I've just made some strawberry bases which I've left set overnight and have now just topped with plain white to give an icing effect.  I've added cake glitter sprinkles and to some other sugar strands.  Do I just leave these to dry out naturally for a certain time before I want to wrap them in celeophane?  

I trialled making some before using a plain base and adding my own food colourings and fragranced but colours didn't work out very well and now after a few weeks have passed I've noticed these have started to sweat and because they have sweat have made the spinkles kind of melt : (

  Should I wrap them within a day or so or leave them in the open air?  I'm slightly worried that they could sweat in the celeophane but that's how they seem to be wrapped in the shops....

Any advice or tips anyone can give would be much appreciated!

Andrea x


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 13, 2010)

The sweat on M&P soap is a result of glycerin pulling moisture out of the air, so the sooner you cover it the better as far as that goes.  The relative humidity of the air plays a big part in the formation of 'sweat beads'.

M&P does not need any time to cure, you can wrap it as soon as it is hard if you like.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 13, 2010)

I used white m&p soap, not any special brand, whipped with my hand mixer and then spread ontop of soap. I was making christmas soaps and wanted snow. It really looked pretty!


----------



## MrsLewis2B (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh no when I checked the soaps this morning they have started to sweat even though I have covered them.  Because I've put springles on the tops of them they are now going funny too.  

Is there anyway of rescuing them? 
Do all melt and pour soaps do this?  I'm feel disappointed as I was making these as my wedding favours.  

Argh!

I've wrapped them in celeophane and tied it with a bow.  Do you think that it may be because it's not airtight enough?  Even though I've tied the ribbon as tight as I could!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that.  No not all M&P soap will sweat on you and there are lots of different factors that can contribute it.  Is it a base you have used before?  What type of base was it?  How long did you leave your soaps out?  Was it an air-conditioned room that they sat in?  etc. etc.

"Because I've put springles on the tops of them they are now going funny too."
Do you mean that the colors of the sprinkles are bleeding into the tops?  Or that the glycerin 'dew' is making them soggy?

It is hard to say if they can be saved without seeing them, but for regular bars I have been able to clean them, give it a little spritz with alcohol and wrap it asap.  I use saran wrap, and have never had a wrapped soap sweat on me, but I do seal it very carefully.

Personally I love love love SFIC's crystal clear base.  The ingredients list may turn away hardcore naturalists, but I swear by the stuff and it feels better on the skin than other clears I have used.

I hope you are able to make the best of it


----------



## MrsLewis2B (Jul 16, 2010)

As I'm new to this I don't really know where I've gone wrong.  Looking at them now I think it may be one of the soap bases which is white which I've used just on the tops to create an iced look and it seems to be that which is getting all dewy and sweaty and has made the sprinkles all soggy.

This is the white base I bought which seems to be sweating:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

The other bases I'm using are already coloured and fragranced and these seem to be ok:  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

Do you think it could be that the base it cheap, or is it something to do with putting the two soap bases together one on top of each other?

I only wrapped these in celeophane should I be sealing them another way?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mixing different soap bases shouldn't be any problem, lots of folks love to do it.  As you seem to have nailed it down to one particular base I would say that is the culprit. 

It may sweat after wrapping with celeophane if you were loosely wrapping and trapping some air in there.


----------

